# Controller question



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I know its probably been asked just too lazy to look. What is the correct ohm controller for T-jets and x-tractions? I have Parma 45 ohm controllers for my Tycos and LL, will they work on the others? Just looking at branching out from the superfast magnet cars.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Xtractions and AFX MT's work well on 45 ohms, but you'd want at least 75 ohms to run Thunderjets/ TuffOnes cars. If you have an adjustable power supply, turn it down to about 12-14V and you can use 45 ohm controllers.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd agree with dlw, at least 75 ohms, some guys like 90 or 120, this is one of those "it depends" answers based on personal preference.

The guys at bat-jet have some nice options these days as far as controllers are concerned and they are pretty reasonably priced.

http://www.bat-jet.com/index.html

Hope that helps, 

Marty


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi bigun i use a parma 60 for the t jet seems ok to me but a 45 is in the near future for a gjet let me tell ya i,m cheap and found tom hiesters mini cars to be the best/helpful price and such maybe drop him a line he seemed to know his way around this question pretty good. hope that helps too.


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally I use both 45 and 60 ohm. It depends on the style and length of the track for me.
45 ohm seems to get better zip on take off while the 60 is an easier acceleration controller for me.


----------

